# tHE PERFECT SACRIFICE AVAILABLE!!!



## Raj (Apr 2, 2008)

Nepal* -* Animal Sacrifices* -* Travel Photos by Galen R Frysinger, Sheboygan, Wisconsin

ANIMAL SACRIFICES IN NEPAL

SEE THE KARMAS/SACRIFICES OF THE PEOPLE TO GAIN A FAVOR, PROTECTION, SALVATION, AND BLESSINGS.

Genesis 22:8
Abraham answered, "God himself will provide the lamb for the burnt offering, my son." And the two of them went on together.

Leviticus 4:23
When he is made aware of the sin he committed, he must bring as his offering a male goat without defect.

Exodus 12:21
Then Moses summoned all the elders of Israel and said to them, "Go at once and select the animals for your families and slaughter the Passover lamb.

Leviticus 16:34
"This is to be a lasting ordinance for you: Atonement is to be made once a year for all the sins of the Israelites." And it was done, as the LORD commanded Moses.



Ezra 6:17
For the dedication of this house of God they offered a hundred bulls, two hundred rams, four hundred male lambs and, as a sin offering for all Israel, twelve male goats, one for each of the tribes of Israel.


Ezra 8:35
Then the exiles who had returned from captivity sacrificed burnt offerings to the God of Israel: twelve bulls for all Israel, ninety-six rams, seventy-seven male lambs and, as a sin offering, twelve male goats. All this was a burnt offering to the LORD.

John 1:29
Jesus the Lamb of God ] The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him and said, "Look, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world!
Then I saw a Lamb, looking as if it had been slain, standing in the center of the throne, encircled by the four living creatures and the elders. He had seven horns and seven eyes, which are the seven spirits of God sent out into all the earth.

Hebrews 10:10 (New International Version)
And by that will, we have been made holy through the sacrifice of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.

Revelation 7:15
And he said, "These are they who have come out of the great tribulation; they have washed their robes and made them white in the blood of the Lamb. Therefore, "they are before the throne of God and serve him day and night in his temple; and he who sits on the throne will spread his tent over them.

*Many awaits to hear the Good News in Nepal and India that We don't need any more to shed the blood of the animals, for we have been provided by God, the perfect Lamb, who takes away our sins FOREVER.*

LET'S JOIN IN PRAYERS SO THAT THESE PEOPLE WOULD KNOW THE TRUTH OF GOD.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

I see the date of 1964 on here. Do the Nepalise people still do this?


----------



## Raj (Apr 2, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I see the date of 1964 on here. Do the Nepalise people still do this?





09/05/2007 05:10 PM 
Nepalese Airline Repairs Aircraft With Goat Sacrifice 
Nepal: The national state-run airline has taken a somewhat unusual approach to solving the technical difficulties being experienced by one of their aircraft by sacrificing a pair of goats to the Hindu sky god Akash Bhairab. 

Shortly after the sacrifice, which occurred at Kathmandu airport with full Hindu ceremony, Raju KC, from Nepal Airlines, announced that "the snag in the plane has now been fixed and the aircraft has resumed its flights."

The issue with one of the airline's two Boeing 757 had been rumoured by local media to be an electrical problem. A number of services were unable to operate due to the aircraft being grounded. 


Yes, sacrifice practice continues.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, a reminder of the need for the Good News to go to all the world.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Raj said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I see the date of 1964 on here. Do the Nepalise people still do this?
> ...



Thanks for making us aware of this prayer need.


----------

